# pics of raw fed dogs before and after?



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

Does anybody have pictures of gsd before and after they were fed raw?
Really looking into the raw diet. 
Thanks alot!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry, too lazy to post photos because my dog would look the same.

The differences I've noticed would not show on a photo like:

Seldom itches
Coat feels great, no dandruff, a little less shedding
Normal poops - I know you don't want a picture of before and after for this one
Colitis is gone. 
Weight is the same
Loves her meals, not picky anymore
Seems to need less water, that is good as she is a messy drinker.

We feed frozen prepared raw and dehydrated raw.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a friend on facebook that breeds GSDs, and feeds raw. As a little research project, he put his main stud on Purina for 3 weeks. Within that 3 weeks his dog developed tartar on his canine teeth that was not previously there, dandruff and dry spots/hot spots, scabs from excessive itching, and started shedding dried guard hairs.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

BTW here are two of his dogs more recently, the stud being in the front


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/111711-changes-after-being-switched-raw.html


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's a link to Sadie - an ancient dog dumped in a backwoods dropbox and thankfully rescued and brought to Chicago.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ges-after-being-switched-raw.html#post2114134


----------

